# Why is El Chapo even still alive?



## TheGreatGatsby

Dude's complaining about being depressed? He should be; he killed how many people? He terrorized how many innocents? Put a bullet in his head and be done with it.

'El Chapo' says he's depressed by prison life, complains of 'psychological torture'


----------



## MisterBeale

I wonder how all his victims and the family of his victims feel?


----------



## GLASNOST

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Why is El Chapo even still alive?


What's the problem? He's an amateur. You should be asking,

Why is George Bush even still alive?
Why is Dick Cheney even still alive?
Why is Donald Rumsfeld even still alive?
Why is Tony Blair even still alive?

Go after the REALLY BAD GUYS ...








... and leave the little guys alone, OK?


----------



## GLASNOST

*“They have not beaten me, but I would prefer that,”* he said.

 Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GLASNOST said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is El Chapo even still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem? He's an amateur. You should be asking,
> 
> Why is George Bush even still alive?
> Why is Dick Cheney even still alive?
> Why is Donald Rumsfeld even still alive?
> Why is Tony Blair even still alive?
> 
> Go after the REALLY BAD GUYS ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and leave the little guys alone, OK?
Click to expand...


Please excuse yourself from this thread, tbh.


----------



## GLASNOST

TheGreatGatsby said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is El Chapo even still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem? He's an amateur. You should be asking,
> 
> Why is George Bush even still alive?
> Why is Dick Cheney even still alive?
> Why is Donald Rumsfeld even still alive?
> Why is Tony Blair even still alive?
> 
> Go after the REALLY BAD GUYS ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and leave the little guys alone, OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Please excuse yourself from this thread, tbh.
Click to expand...

My gripe is far-reaching while yours is shallow ... but you say that it is I who's an idiot. You might not realize it but this is a discussion forum. As a discussion, "disagreeing" is not only allowed but it is encouraged. To be perfectly frank, I'm not even disagreeing with you. I just think that you are being selectively foolish ... not in your dislike for this El Chapo fellow, but for calling me an idiot and for *pretending *to be concerned about humanity. .


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GLASNOST said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is El Chapo even still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem? He's an amateur. You should be asking,
> 
> Why is George Bush even still alive?
> Why is Dick Cheney even still alive?
> Why is Donald Rumsfeld even still alive?
> Why is Tony Blair even still alive?
> 
> Go after the REALLY BAD GUYS ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and leave the little guys alone, OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Please excuse yourself from this thread, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My gripe is far-reaching while yours is shallow ... but you say that it is I who's an idiot. You might not realize it but this is a discussion forum. As a discussion, "disagreeing" is not only allowed but it is encouraged. To be perfectly frank, I'm not even disagreeing with you. I just think that you are being selectively foolish ... not in your dislike for this El Chapo fellow, but for calling me an idiot and for *pretending *to be concerned about humanity. .
Click to expand...


Your gripe is political spew.


----------



## GLASNOST

TheGreatGatsby said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is El Chapo even still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem? He's an amateur. You should be asking,
> 
> Why is George Bush even still alive?
> Why is Dick Cheney even still alive?
> Why is Donald Rumsfeld even still alive?
> Why is Tony Blair even still alive?
> 
> Go after the REALLY BAD GUYS ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and leave the little guys alone, OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Please excuse yourself from this thread, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My gripe is far-reaching while yours is shallow ... but you say that it is I who's an idiot. You might not realize it but this is a discussion forum. As a discussion, "disagreeing" is not only allowed but it is encouraged. To be perfectly frank, I'm not even disagreeing with you. I just think that you are being selectively foolish ... not in your dislike for this El Chapo fellow, but for calling me an idiot and for *pretending *to be concerned about humanity. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your gripe is political spew.
Click to expand...

I don't think in political terms, but you can call it what you like. The fact remains that my gripe is earnest, yours is false.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GLASNOST said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is El Chapo even still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem? He's an amateur. You should be asking,
> 
> Why is George Bush even still alive?
> Why is Dick Cheney even still alive?
> Why is Donald Rumsfeld even still alive?
> Why is Tony Blair even still alive?
> 
> Go after the REALLY BAD GUYS ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and leave the little guys alone, OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Please excuse yourself from this thread, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My gripe is far-reaching while yours is shallow ... but you say that it is I who's an idiot. You might not realize it but this is a discussion forum. As a discussion, "disagreeing" is not only allowed but it is encouraged. To be perfectly frank, I'm not even disagreeing with you. I just think that you are being selectively foolish ... not in your dislike for this El Chapo fellow, but for calling me an idiot and for *pretending *to be concerned about humanity. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your gripe is political spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think in political terms, but you can call it what you like. The fact remains that my gripe is earnest, yours is false.
Click to expand...


Oh, you don't (think in political terms)? Let's put aside that you somehow ignored El Chapo to bash Bush. So, Obama drone killing anyone he feels like didn't make your list? Hillary doesn't make the list for all her kills? Give me a break, dude.


----------



## GLASNOST

Something is wrong with you. You made a statement about El Chapo and I extended it to include BIG CRIMINALS. You disagree with my comment but rather than say that you disagree and get on with your El Chapo theme ....... you embroil yourself instead deep into my comment and waste both our time. Maybe your main problem is that you haven't generated much interest in El Cahpo and now you're butt-hurt? My signature ought to tell you everything there is to know about my political convictions but you want to argue with me about it, claiming it's something else! Duh!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GLASNOST said:


> Something is wrong with you. You made a statement about El Chapo and I extended it to include BIG CRIMINALS. You disagree with my comment but rather than say that you disagree and get on with your El Chapo theme ....... you embroil yourself instead deep into my comment and waste both our time. Maybe your main problem is that you haven't generated much interest in El Cahpo and now you're butt-hurt? My signature ought to tell you everything there is to know about my political convictions but you want to argue with me about it, claiming it's something else! Duh!



You suck as a troll, tbh.


----------



## GLASNOST

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You suck as a troll


I wouldn't know because I've never tried. One thing is for sure: You certainly do suck at being a thread host. You didn't generate any interest in your subject and instead of keeping to the theme, you threw a tantrum and focused on* that* ............ and still no interest in your subject.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GLASNOST said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You suck as a troll
> 
> 
> 
> *I wouldn't know because I've never tried. *One thing is for sure: You certainly do suck at being a thread host. You didn't generate any interest in your subject and instead of keeping to the theme, you threw a tantrum and focused on that ............ and still no interest in your subject.
Click to expand...




If not a troll, then a hack for the ages.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GLASNOST said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You suck as a troll
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know because I've never tried. One thing is for sure: *You certainly do suck at being a thread host. *You didn't generate any interest in your subject and instead of keeping to the theme, you threw a tantrum and focused on that ............ and still no interest in your subject.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry was I supposed to accommodate for turning the thread into some off topic BS?


----------



## GLASNOST

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm sorry was I supposed to *accommodate *for turning the thread into some off topic BS?


*"accommodate"*? You've managed to get the thread 'off topic' singlehandedly. It turns out that you have trolled your own thread, and with each of your replies you make it worse and worse!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GLASNOST said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry was I supposed to *accommodate *for turning the thread into some off topic BS?
> 
> 
> 
> *"accommodate"*? You've managed to get the thread 'off topic' singlehandedly. It turns out that you have trolled your own thread, and with each of your replies you make it worse and worse!
Click to expand...


That was a bad attempt at a dig, troll. Anyways, go ahead and drag your sorry ass out of here.


----------



## GLASNOST

TheGreatGatsby said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry was I supposed to *accommodate *for turning the thread into some off topic BS?
> 
> 
> 
> *"accommodate"*? You've managed to get the thread 'off topic' singlehandedly. It turns out that you have trolled your own thread, and with each of your replies you make it worse and worse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a bad attempt at a dig, troll. Anyways, go ahead and drag your sorry ass out of here.
Click to expand...

*UNBELIEVABLE.* You are the biggest glutton for punishment that I have ever seen. You haven't even mentioned 'El Chapo' in days now. Rather than cut your losses and try to get back on track .... you just keep up your losing flame-battle. I warned you it would turn out that way ..... but n-o-o-o-o-o ..... you decided to prove me right. I tossed a carrot in the ring .... and you got dazzled and forgot all about El Chapo.






.... and you're still going.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GLASNOST said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry was I supposed to *accommodate *for turning the thread into some off topic BS?
> 
> 
> 
> *"accommodate"*? You've managed to get the thread 'off topic' singlehandedly. It turns out that you have trolled your own thread, and with each of your replies you make it worse and worse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a bad attempt at a dig, troll. Anyways, go ahead and drag your sorry ass out of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *UNBELIEVABLE.* You are the biggest glutton for punishment that I have ever seen. You haven't even mentioned 'El Chapo' in days now. Rather than cut your losses and try to get back on track .... you just keep up your losing flame-battle. I warned you it would turn out that way ..... but n-o-o-o-o-o ..... you decided to prove me right. I tossed a carrot in the ring .... and you got dazzled and forgot all about El Chapo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and you're still going.
Click to expand...


"Glutton for punishment"

You're a hack loser, dude. I can't be more clear about that. Just cos you throw out some lame insults doesn't mean sh** to me.


----------



## GLASNOST

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You're a hack loser, dude. I can't be more clear about that. Just cos you throw out some lame insults doesn't mean sh** to me.


You are just as clueless as you were from page 1 of this nobody-cares-thread. You don't have any follow-up No further comments. You haven't generated a single thing to the 'El Chapo story' since the intro ..... but you sure are stumbling all over the place trying to get a handle on it ...




... to no avail.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GLASNOST said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a hack loser, dude. I can't be more clear about that. Just cos you throw out some lame insults doesn't mean sh** to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just as clueless as you were from page 1 of this nobody-cares-thread. You don't have any follow-up No further comments. You haven't generated a single thing to the 'El Chapo story' since the intro ..... but you sure are stumbling all over the place trying to get a handle on it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... to no avail.
Click to expand...


You keep blabbing like I give a f***. I called you out for being a loser. Book's been closed, dude.


----------



## GLASNOST

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You keep blabbing like I give a f***. I called you out for being a loser. Book's been closed, dude.


You again? Nothing new on 'El Chapo', I see. You haven't learned a thing. Anyway, your mamma is still calling you and if you don't answer you'll have to wait until your daddy gets home ..... and then you'll be in deep shit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GLASNOST said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep blabbing like I give a f***. I called you out for being a loser. Book's been closed, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> You again? Nothing new on 'El Chapo', I see. You haven't learned a thing. Anyway, your mamma is still calling you and if you don't answer you'll have to wait until your daddy gets home ..... and then you'll be in deep shit.
Click to expand...


Then talk about El Chapo and STFU. I said that all along.


----------

